# Weird tethering problem



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello, I have an odd problem with my wifi tethering. I have a tri boot system with Ubuntu, OSX, and Windows. And everytime I use the wifi tether application in windows I randomly cannot browse anymoe but oddly enough existing connection (such as a download) continue but I can no longer ping or initiate any new connections. A simple release renew fixes it but anywhere between 1 minut and 1 hour it will happen again. I have tried two different wifi cards and the results are the same. Completely stable in Ubuntu or OSX, but on Windows it drops. Anyone have any ideas on how to solve this. Its a Thunderbolt and it happens on AOSP SENSE you name it.

I thought I would add, I can ping the default gateway the whole time this is happening.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you ping 4.2.2.2 when this is happening? Are you pinging by ip address or by host name (www.google.com) for example?


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

I dont know about 4.2.2.2, but I know its not a DNS issue as I cannot ping websites IP Addresses either.


----------

